# c'est très encombrant / un encombrant



## mantonia.1964

est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider avec la traduction de ce mot?

"encombrant"

Tengo un amigo francés al que traduje un fragmento de "Le petit prince":

"Un éléphant c'est très encombrant. Chez moi c'est tout petit. J'ai besoin d'un mouton. Dessine-moi un mouton."

La traducción que yo hice de esa palabra fue "voluminoso", "engorroso", "aparatoso" o "muy grande", pero mi amigo no quedó muy satisfecho con ninguna de ellas, alguién podría darme alguna palabra en español que se ciña mejor a "encombrant"?


----------



## fragnol123

¿_Ocupa demasiado_?


----------



## mantonia.1964

Merci pour m'aider, j'espère que ce mot viendra bien


----------



## lechat_75

Bonjour ! 

Contesto un poco tarde a la cuestión, perdón.

En principio, todas las palabras y traducciones están bien, pero es importante conocer que el sentido intrínseco de "encombrant" es "que molesta". Así de simple.

Salut !!


----------



## swift

J'aimerais souligner que la plupart des traductions castillanes du Petit Prince disent "un elefante ocupa mucho espacio". Il n'empêche que cette version est susceptible d'être améliorée. Au Costa Rica, on dirait "es muy estorboso".


----------



## kinekar

El sentido de encombrer va siempre relacionado con estorbar, no necesariamente con cantidades o tamaños. 
Una caja puesta en la salida de incendios de un edificio *estorba*. Cartelito típico "NE PAS EMCOMBRER LA SORTIE D´INCENDIE", es decir, no poner cosas en medio, no poner nada que estorbe, moleste, impida la salida.

Otro significado que conozco, un poco distinto.. Un paciente puede estar "encombré", cuando tiene los pulmones llenos de moco, "l´encombrement" seria el moco en si y "essayer de desencombrer le pacient" sería intentar sacar el moco, por el medio que sea. 

Es una de esas palabras que no tiene traducción al español. Dependiendo del contexto, se traduce de una u otra manera.

Yo hubiese puesto "Un elefante es un trasto", pero para gustos colores

Un saludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Se me ocurre que "encombrant" también podría ser "pesado". En Argentina se usa mucho decir de alguien que es un "pesado" cuando molesta o estorba...


----------



## Paquita

Creo que la principal preocupación del principito es el tamaño reducidísimo de su planeta  con sus tres volcanes donde no cabría un animal tan voluminoso como un elefante. 



> *Un boa c'est très dangereux, et un éléphant c'est très encombrant. Chez    moi c'est tout petit. J'ai besoin d'un  mouton. Dessine-moi un mouton.  *


Descartaría cualquier idea de estorbo, molesto o pesado ...En este contexto, creo que solo se refiere a que con un elefante no habría manera de moverse.

También el texto de Saint-Ex dice:


> Or un baobab, si l'on s'y prend trop tard, on ne peut jamais plus s'en débarrasser. Il* encombre toute la planète*. Il la perfore de ses racines. Et si la planète est trop petite, et si les baobabs sont trop nombreux, ils la font éclater.


ver estas imágenes:
clic
clic

Recordemos que pide una oveja para acabar con los baobabs ...

 Aquí y   aquí lo traducen por:



> Una boa es muy peligrosa, y un elefante es muy voluminoso. En casa es todo pequeño. Necesito un cordero. Dibújame un cordero.





> Obstruye todo el planeta.


----------



## Namarne

Buenos días: 

Siguiendo las explicaciones de Paquit&, otra idea: _un elefante ocupa mucho_. 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Otra variante, costarricense: _un elefante quita mucho campo_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Nueva pregunta

Por curiosidad ¿cómo diríais "un encombrant ménager"?

Un "encombrant ménager" es cualquier cosa de la que dispone alguien en su casa, que se ha vuelto inservible y tiene un volumen demasiado importante como para ser tirada directamente a la basura o a un contenedor. Hay que llamar a una empresa o un servicio municipal  para que la evacúe hacia un lugar especial.

Puede ser una lavadora, una cocina de gas, una pantalla de ordenador, un televisor, un butacón de piel, un colchón...

Ver aquí​


----------



## cachomero

De forma coloquial, se dice un *trasto*. Cuando se habla de que algo se ha vuelto inservible y molesta en casa, se dice que se ha vuelto un *estorbo* (también aplicable a las personas). Si no, cuando yo vivía en Madrid había un servicio de recogida de *muebles viejos*. No creo que haya un término como en francés, que, a ojos de un español embrutecido como yo, parece casi un eufemismo.

Mira aquí


----------



## Paquita

La frase exacta parece ser:

de muebles viejos y *enseres.*..
http://www.llanera.es/03.15_09_gs_ma_muebles.htm

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## cachomero

O, de muebles viejos y *otros residuos que no deben ir a los contenedores*.
http://avvmontigala.org/noticies/no...s-residuos-que-no-deben-ir-a-los-contenedores
Al parecer, no hay una frase única y toda la dificultad está en dejar claro que la recogida de muebles viejos no se limita a los muebles.
Hay ayuntamientos que se quedan con el simple título de recogida de muebles viejos y en la descripción detallan más el asunto.
Este ejemplo es de lo más gracioso: la casa por la ventana vaya!


----------



## Paquita

> TIRADA DE MUEBLES, ENSERES, RECOJEMOS ESCOMBROS. *TIRAMOS TODO. OFICINAS. PISOS, CHALETS*, TRASTEROS, ALMACENES. DESMONTAMOS MUEBLES, ELECTRODOMESTICOS Y EQUIPOS.


jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Paquit& said:


> Nueva pregunta​
> 
> 
> 
> Por curiosidad ¿cómo diríais "un encombrant ménager"?​
> 
> 
> Un "encombrant ménager" es cualquier cosa de la que dispone alguien en su casa, que se ha vuelto inservible y tiene un volumen demasiado importante como para ser tirada directamente a la basura o a un contenedor. Hay que llamar a una empresa o un servicio municipal para que la evacúe hacia un lugar especial.​
> 
> 
> Puede ser una lavadora, una cocina de gas, una pantalla de ordenador, un televisor, un butacón de piel, un colchón...​
> 
> 
> Ver aquí​


 
En mi pueblo, se llama (recogida de) *residuos* *voluminosos y enseres domésticos*.


----------



## martatxu

¿Armatoste?...


----------



## cachomero

martatxu said:


> ¿Armatoste?...


También, pero no creo que un municipio se atreva a anunciar su *Servicio de Recogida de Armatostes, Trastos y otros Cachibaches Domésticos*.

Aunque ya me gustaría... al menos, nos partiríamos de la risa.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En los municipios costarricenses, se organiza una recolección mensual de *desechos no tradicionales*, que incluyen electrodomésticos muebles y otros *chunches* viejos.

Saludos,


J.


----------

